# Moving from eircom keeping EMail address



## Bonaparte (28 Jul 2011)

Anyone know whether eircom will remove my eircom.net EMail address if I move to another provider


----------



## SparkRite (28 Jul 2011)

It will not be closed, so you can continue using it.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (29 Jul 2011)

Only problem is you may not be able to access it through another provider.

I have eircom broadband at home and can access my eircom email online and via outlook.

When away from home I use mobile broadband provided by 3 and I can't access my eircom webmail or send email through outlook.

Oddly enough I can receive email into Outlook from my eircom email address but emails won't send ... they just hang in the outbox.

I end up using my GMail address.


----------



## Bonaparte (29 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the replies - I use the eircom webmail so should be ok. Now has anyone gone for the upc current offer which looks really good - any gotchas - like limits on download or hidden charges??


----------



## Complainer (29 Jul 2011)

Bonaparte said:


> Now has anyone gone for the upc current offer which looks really good - any gotchas - like limits on download or hidden charges??


If you're talking about their home broadband service, bundled with phone ant TV, then yes - it is good, and no gotchas for me. I've had free upgrades from 3 Mb to 20 Mb since I signed up a year or two ago.



PaddyBloggit said:


> Only problem is you may not be able to access it through another provider.
> 
> I have eircom broadband at home and can access my eircom email online and via outlook.
> 
> ...


You should talk to 3 about the problems accessing webmail. The problems with sending are probably down to your Outlook settings - you might need a different SMTP server setting. Again, check with 3 support or Eircom support for more details.


----------



## sadie (29 Jul 2011)

We have an eircom.net email address and have moved providers several times, I have had UPC, BT and now use Eircom again. 
We kept our @eircom.net addresses all the time. And Outlook works fine, we don't need to use the webmail only. 
That's a problem with your settings you have. 
As someone said you need to look to see have you the correct STMP outgoing and incoming server names in your Outlook setup. 
If you change providers you just get the providers' STMP settings to put into your Outlook setups. There's usually a guide on their internet support page.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (29 Jul 2011)

I tried to access via 3 but eircom came up with a message saying that I was accessing via another provider and their security measures wouldn't allow me access as a result.

To be honest it doesn't really bother me ... I've migrated most of my work to gmail and I've routed webiste contact forms etc. to gmail so eircom email addresses are only used for non essential subscriptions etc.


----------

